# AtiTool+Vista x32+X1950pro=s*it



## Quasar (Nov 28, 2007)

When I start the program there is an window and there is something for kernel and other shits. And the program just doesn't work. I need only fan speed controller because this GPU is making too much noise...How can I start it properly. 10x for the advise first 
btw told like I'm an idiot because I can't speak English well and I will not understand half of the stuff


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 28, 2007)

use rivatuner


----------



## Quasar (Nov 28, 2007)

I made it  dell for the thread


----------



## Annex (Nov 29, 2007)

Give 0.27 b4 a try at http://www.majorgeeks.com/ATITool_d4109.html


----------



## Kreij (Nov 29, 2007)

I will always get the Kernel driver error if I do not let CCC initialize completely (show up in the task bar). If I wait until I see the little CCC icon, it always works.

Disclaimer : On my system anyway


----------



## Quasar (Nov 29, 2007)

I found the way 10x at all...if someone wants it too just to search in the forum because I just can't find it now


----------



## snuif09 (Dec 16, 2007)

i think it sucks on vista it doesnt even reconize my 7300GT


----------

